# Ist das ein Katzenwels ????????



## Rheno (16. Apr. 2007)

Wollte wissen ob es einer ist und wenn ja ob wer interesse dran hat, da einer meiner Freunde seinen Teich aufgelöst hat und bei mir er leider nicht reinpasst aufgrund der Grösse.

Ca. 30cm Lang


----------



## gizmo (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ist das ein  Katzenwels ????????*

auf den fotos ist das schwer zu erkennen...wenn er 6 barteln hat, und eine fettflosse, dann JA, ansonsten eher nicht...die schwanzflosse passt aber auch nicht zum europäischen __ waller....hmm, verzwickt...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Ist das ein  Katzenwels ????????*

Hi Gizmo,

der __ Waller hat 6 Barteln, Katzenwelse deren 8. Ein Waller ist es nicht

Dürfte ein nahe am verhungernder Katzenwels sein so eingefallen wie der ist. Ein gut im Futter stehender gesunder Fisch hat keinen riesen Kopf und schmalen Körper.

MfG Frank


----------

